# best pc case in 5 to 6 k budget ?



## acepro71 (Aug 30, 2015)

i am looking for a case which can fit dual 120 mm radiator and has a nice air flow and dust filter's and good looks please suggest me one 
right now i like s340 but its not in stock


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 30, 2015)

Corsair 300R @ 5k


----------

